# Capones pedigree for all you wanting to know



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

Capones pedigree here it is...

http://65.55.154.121/att/GetAttachm...56b9671d2651ab16421a39a377f0999934&oneredir=1


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey-just an fyi...that link to his pedigree does not work. Bad link.


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

babyshae said:


> Hey-just an fyi...that link to his pedigree does not work. Bad link.


Good to go now


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

just as I have said already....American Bully. He is a nice looking dog, you should be proud of him for what he is.


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

MADBood said:


> just as I have said already....American Bully. He is a nice looking dog, you should be proud of him for what he is.


Very proud of him never said i wasnt! LOL


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

linky no worky for me


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> linky no worky for me


go ahead try now


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats a pretty loose ped, not that my top bitch is much tighter. Be proud but be aware, this dog is not a hardy APBT, lotsa blue blue blue in that ped.... SO expect the typical bully health issues. Please, don't skip an annual with this dog, he's a cutie


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

link still dont work for me..... but I dont know how to read the peds anyways I just like to look like I know that I do!


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Thats a pretty loose ped, not that my top bitch is much tighter. Be proud but be aware, this dog is not a hardy APBT, lotsa blue blue blue in that ped.... SO expect the typical bully health issues. Please, don't skip an annual with this dog, he's a cutie


pretty loose ped? your intitled to your opinion but his ped is very good man! lots of good genes!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I still dont see 50% anything. and I dont think you really understand what your talking about. now that we saw your ped you should give it up and enjoy your dog for what he is.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Bad link. I get nothing


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

redog said:


> I still dont see 50% anything. and I dont think you really understand what your talking about. now that we saw your ped you should give it up and enjoy your dog for what he is.


That was brillant  Well said Redog .. I just wanted to add when you love what you have you don't feel the need to find fualt in what someone else has... Tiller you don't have to prove anything to anyone here you have nice looking dogs just be happy with that and learn as much about the breed as you can ... :cheers::angel:


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Link no work for me


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> That was brillant  Well said Redog .. I just wanted to add when you love what you have you don't feel the need to find fualt in what someone else has... Tiller you don't have to prove anything to anyone here you have nice looking dogs just be happy with that and learn as much about the breed as you can ... :cheers::angel:


LOL you guys crack me the hell up lmao. there was nothing brilliant about what redog said! Never said that i didnt love my dog for what he was i know what he is and you guys think you do! thats what cracks me up! the paperwork that i got on Capone and the rest of the paperwork on the litter states 50%watchdog 50%razorsedge that is it. Maybe argue with the breeder! Oh wait maybe the breeder dont know what he is talking about! lol and maybe the paperwork lies! lol :cheers::angel:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Someone send me this pedigree that works, I have a program that breaks it all down for you and has all the %s 

Its called pedigree explorer it was over $100.00, might as well use it


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok tiller man whatever u say dog! I am not going back and fourth with you I am not the one who has something to proove it's you trying to proove something and in the meantime your making your self look like a jack ass.. But w/e floats your boat. I am done trying to be nice to you .. You have alot to learn my friend and your can't learn anything when you won't shut your trap for just a second and listen to people who may know something you don't. Even breeder's lie to make money and yes there is something out there called paper hanging but since you know it all I'll let you fugure that one out.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks Marty that would be cool. maybe we are all full of crap. lets try to get a good link for it


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

tiller222818 said:


> lol and maybe the paperwork lies! lol :cheers::angel:


Tiller, for your info I had a member register a cat as an APBT just to prove a point... with that said it happens all the time


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty he must have taken down the link .. But for what it's worth I took a quick look at it and most of the dogs were razor's edge ... I saw one or 2 thorwin knuckles in there .. Pretty much a bully pedigree I didn't see any watchdog in there at all .. There were a few ch and pr's but I have always thought this was common in bully pedigree's anyway to see all those fancy titles to make 3500.00 of a dog ...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Tiller about the RE dogs...

*We blended different breeds together to obtain certain desired traits. The American pit bull terrier was one of the breeds whose lineage is in the background of this breed, but it is by no means the only breed behind it.*

Come see our gentle 'bullies,' unfairly savaged by a currish editorial

And this...

*RAZOR EDGE Bloodline.....How it all began.... *

+TwinCitiesBlues ++Breeder of Top American Pit Bull Terriers


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

tiller probably paid a sh#tload of money for his dog and doesn't want to hear anything that any of us have to say. because he paid so much for his "pitbull" he thinks the breeder must have something special.. something none of us have. Ive seen that crap mugleston and ultimate blues pushes.. $3500 to $7000. They must charge by the pound...lol

if it has RE, Gotty,Monster G., New Trojan, Remyline(RE), Camelot in the peds..especially up close it is an American Bully. Those guys responsible for these bloodlines are even recognizing them as American Bullys..at least the reputable bully breeders.

hey tiller..check out WELCOME TO THE OFFICIAL WEBSITE OF THE ELITE EDGE - TOP BREEDERS OF THE AMERICAN BULLY ...... you might fit right in here.


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty said:


> Tiller, for your info I had a member register a cat as an APBT just to prove a point... with that said it happens all the time


Ok well there ya go... so maybe all you guys that have a registered APBT have a cat on your hands!!! hey he said it!


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

redog said:


> thanks Marty that would be cool. maybe we are all full of crap. lets try to get a good link for it


You got on my case for absolutly nothing! why dont you get on these guys case for cussing at me?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

tiller222818 said:


> Ok well there ya go... so maybe all you guys that have a registered APBT have a cat on your hands!!! hey he said it!


Tiller the point was papers are hung ever day dude 

You like my cat?










And here's some more info for ya...

Here's the difference... APBT

The ADBA Standard for American Pit Bull Terriers

American Bullies...

American Bully Information and Pictures, Am Bullies

See the difference?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I have done told him what his dog has in him guess he still doesn't believe me even though one of the bloodlines in his pedigree all started in a town not even 15 min from my house you'd think I'd know what I was talking about since most of my hubby's family know one of the main men pretty well hell hubby's mom's boyfriend grew up with both of the men who started the line but guess I'm just another ignoramus that don't know what I'm talking about. oh well I tried to help but guess more education is gonna give this man an aneurysm.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

tiller222818 said:


> You got on my case for absolutly nothing! why dont you get on these guys case for cussing at me?


NO CUSSING!!!!!! Tiller has been pretty civil considering the situation. I would appreciate a little respect around here. I dont know about you guys but Im learning alot about peds here.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty said:


> Tiller the point was papers are hung ever day dude
> 
> You like my cat?
> 
> ...


That's the sexiest cat I have ever seen in my life  Where do find a cat like that these days ?? lol j/K Marty I love this dog she is awsome I just can't imagine her in person


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice cat Marty


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> That's the sexiest cat I have ever seen in my life  Where do find a cat like that these days ?? lol j/K Marty I love this dog she is awsome I just can't imagine her in person


i agree great looking cat bro!! haha what do you feed that thing? lol


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

ok..Razor edge= bully learn that REALLLY fast..bully=pit to papers but not on forums..GOT that....I didn't till it was pounded in my head


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Capone's Ped breakdown


31.3% Razor's Edge
9.4% Ruffian
9.4% Hughzee's (4.7 % from Watchdog 4.7% from Winegarner)
6.3% York
4.7% Eli/Carver (Mostly from Chinaman)
3.1% 187 Homicidal *******
3.1% Sorrell's
3.1% T-N-T (from Chaingang's Mighty Molly)


29.6% of the pedigree is unknown b/c it didn't go back on online pedigrees


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

MSK said:


> Capone's Ped breakdown
> 
> 31.3% Razor's Edge
> 9.4% Ruffian
> ...


Now can someone tell me what that all means....Please


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

it pretty much means that a majority of his dog's pedigree is AmBully bloodlines. the rest is mostly AKC AST. I would be surprised if 15% of the bloodlines were actual APBTs.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

MADBood said:


> it pretty much means that a majority of his dog's pedigree is AmBully bloodlines. the rest is mostly AKC AST. I would be surprised if 15% of the bloodlines were actual APBTs.


Ok now break it down a little bit more for me, I am learning alot here today.

I have been to websites for AMbullys they talk about the blood line what I still don't understand anyways how did the Ambully come about then what what dogs did they use in the breeding?


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

lil bit pit karma said:


> Ok now break it down a little bit more for me, I am learning alot here today.
> 
> I have been to websites for AMbullys they talk about the blood line what I still don't understand anyways how did the Ambully come about then what what dogs did they use in the breeding?


The American Pit Bull Terrier is a sod created in the early 1800's for the sport of dog fighting. It was created and designed to be the ultimate gladiator, yet, man's best friend. This breed was designed to be able to out do any other breed in it's physical strength and stamina. These dogs were created to uphold what it's called "gameness". this is the ability to keep going when all else fails. It's a mental state that made this dog the ultimate fighting machine. These dogs were also created to instinctively never to harm a human hand, even in the heat of battle. They were the ideal athletes and competitors, and the most stable and human tolerate breed in existence. Eventually the sport of dog fighting was outlawed and deemed inhumane. The breed was left with out being able to preform the task in which it was created. This left the breed with the only purpose to be man's best friend.

PICTURED: ( BAM BAM FROM KINNEMAN PIT BULL KENNELS - KINNEMANKENNELS.COM)

Another breed spawned from this breed with the purpose to be a competitor in conformation shows. This breed adopted the name, The American Staffordshire Terrier. It was created solely from the American Pit Bull Terrier, but with a new purpose. These dog eventually became larger and fuller dogs and had a more mellow temperament.

About 10 years ago some breeders decided they wanted to take the breed in another direction. They bred for the athletic muscular build of the American Pit Bull, but the size and mass of the "Am. Staffs". These dogs were not bred to be as dog aggressive as the Pit, but not as passive as the Am Staff. They were bred for personality, character, energy, drive, unlimited stamina, and that confident stability. They were to have the look of a buff athlete. Through generations of breeding they developed a new look and it adopted the slang name "Bullies". This was the start of a new breed and a new era for "The American Bully". The standard for the bully is a medium height and length. They should have larger blocky shaped heads. Muzzles should be relatively short and blocky. Their chest should be wide and deep with a look of power. Shoulders should be set wide and have a muscular definition. Their rears should be thick and muscular. This breed should represent strength and power from head to tail. When you look at these dogs you should immediately know that it is an "American Bully".


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

lil bit pit karma said:


> Ok now break it down a little bit more for me, I am learning alot here today.
> 
> I have been to websites for AMbullys they talk about the blood line what I still don't understand anyways how did the Ambully come about then what what dogs did they use in the breeding?


I believe the bully breed's started in the late 80's early 90's this is when they started the older razor's edge/throwin kuckles stock and then it went from there.

It depends on the bully breeder .. I have seen these crossed with amstaff, english bulldogs, apbt, bull staff, it can be a mix of breeds depending on what the breeder uses. These are just the most common crosses to my knowledge there may be more but these are the most common to me.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

tiller222818 said:


> i agree great looking cat bro!! haha what do you feed that thing? lol


That's what you call genetics at it's best..:rofl:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree food does not produce that either your dog is conditioned extremely well or he/she is bred from excellent genetics which is what we see here ... Lil bit is all genetics Marty says she is naturally built like that ... Either way Lil bit is BEUATIFUL !!!!!!!!!! And a proud example of what an APBT should look like


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

tiller222818 said:


> The American Pit Bull Terrier is a sod created in the early 1800's for the sport of dog fighting. It was created and designed to be the ultimate gladiator, yet, man's best friend. This breed was designed to be able to out do any other breed in it's physical strength and stamina. These dogs were created to uphold what it's called "gameness". this is the ability to keep going when all else fails. It's a mental state that made this dog the ultimate fighting machine. These dogs were also created to instinctively never to harm a human hand, even in the heat of battle. They were the ideal athletes and competitors, and the most stable and human tolerate breed in existence. Eventually the sport of dog fighting was outlawed and deemed inhumane. The breed was left with out being able to preform the task in which it was created. This left the breed with the only purpose to be man's best friend.
> 
> PICTURED: ( BAM BAM FROM KINNEMAN PIT BULL KENNELS - KINNEMANKENNELS.COM)
> 
> ...


 I see you know how to Ctrl+C. Did you actually read it? The third paragraph actually descibes the American Bully....the dog you own!! It was misleading to say the least. American Bullies were never bred to have "energy, drive or stamina....that is what the pit bulldogs were bred for. AmBullies were bred for a certain look. Anytime you put looks before purpose you lose these desirable traits that dogmen managed to preserve for generations. I am no fan of dog fighting but do have a certain respect for their breeding methods. They culled out curs and bred for dogs that possessed that "gameness" you refered to. 
The American Bully has more than APBT and AST bred into them. You would be a fool to think otherwise. Kinneman kennels is an example of this. Monster G certified..haha. Look at his foundation dog..."Life"...okay is this an outcrossing of an APBT/AST? Um yeah...okay. enough said.
I could go on and on about all these kennels that don't know what a real bulldog looks like ... let alone could handle the "drive, energy and stamina" of a real APBT. The bottom line is people will say anything to make a buck. They use the "pitbull" to peddle pups to naive buyers. I was one of those naive buyers too. I have a RE female myself..and two Gotty mixes as well. The difference between you and I, tiller, is I am am open-minded. I listened to people that knew more than myself. I began researching and I found that the folks in this forum actually knew what they were talking about. I have watched my AmBullies grow with my bulldogs and the difference is night and day. Don't get me wrong I love my pet bullies but don't see them entering any competitions in the future.


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

MADBood said:


> I see you know how to Ctrl+C. Did you actually read it? The third paragraph actually descibes the American Bully....the dog you own!! It was misleading to say the least. American Bullies were never bred to have "energy, drive or stamina....that is what the pit bulldogs were bred for. AmBullies were bred for a certain look. Anytime you put looks before purpose you lose these desirable traits that dogmen managed to preserve for generations. I am no fan of dog fighting but do have a certain respect for their breeding methods. They culled out curs and bred for dogs that possessed that "gameness" you refered to.
> The American Bully has more than APBT and AST bred into them. You would be a fool to think otherwise. Kinneman kennels is an example of this. Monster G certified..haha. Look at his foundation dog..."Life"...okay is this an outcrossing of an APBT/AST? Um yeah...okay. enough said.
> I could go on and on about all these kennels that don't know what a real bulldog looks like ... let alone could handle the "drive, energy and stamina" of a real APBT. The bottom line is people will say anything to make a buck. They use the "pitbull" to peddle pups to naive buyers. I was one of those naive buyers too. I have a RE female myself..and two Gotty mixes as well. The difference between you and I, tiller, is I am am open-minded. I listened to people that knew more than myself. I began researching and I found that the folks in this forum actually knew what they were talking about. I have watched my AmBullies grow with my bulldogs and the difference is night and day. Don't get me wrong I love my pet bullies but don't see them entering any competitions in the future.


See the thing is Madbood that i found out from alot of people on these forums and alot of people like you are that you believe anything that some one tells you on this forum it seems that if one of the guys who has been on this forum for a long time says something you believe them right away without any research other than this forum! Well Madbood like i have said before i was on webster.com and actually looked up the defintion of APBT and you dont seem to want to believe the definiton because of other peoples opinion! I was talking to my uncle about this whole debate that we have goin on here and he actually cracked up when i told him you guys basically told me that webster was a bunch of B.S.! Madbood i dunno if you have ever heard this saying but i sure have. Believe nothing that you hear and only half of what you see! maybe you should follow that! Thats all i have to say for now! Later on!


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> And a proud example of what an APBT should look like


So your dogs dont look like APBT???


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

True. There are a few people here that I listen to but for the most part my research on the breed is not limited to a forum. I have read many books by great authors and I work with 6 dogs everyday. But I guess the writers of those books such as John and Louis Colby, Richard Stratton, Diane Jessup, etc...don't know what they are talking about either. You and your bully buddies spend lots of money with breeders so you think they are the ones to listen to. They got you sucker!!! I love that "Don't hate...just catch up" quote all those bully breeders live by. You are easily swayed. Because of gullable people like yourself...bully breeders will continue to come out of the woodworks and sell these overweight, unhealthy freaks of nature. They are fueled by dollar signs and have no idea what it takes to breed healthy and functional bulldogs.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MADBood said:


> I see you know how to Ctrl+C. Did you actually read it? The third paragraph actually descibes the American Bully....the dog you own!! It was misleading to say the least. American Bullies were never bred to have "energy, drive or stamina....that is what the pit bulldogs were bred for. AmBullies were bred for a certain look. Anytime you put looks before purpose you lose these desirable traits that dogmen managed to preserve for generations. I am no fan of dog fighting but do have a certain respect for their breeding methods. They culled out curs and bred for dogs that possessed that "gameness" you refered to.
> The American Bully has more than APBT and AST bred into them. You would be a fool to think otherwise. Kinneman kennels is an example of this. Monster G certified..haha. Look at his foundation dog..."Life"...okay is this an outcrossing of an APBT/AST? Um yeah...okay. enough said.
> I could go on and on about all these kennels that don't know what a real bulldog looks like ... let alone could handle the "drive, energy and stamina" of a real APBT. The bottom line is people will say anything to make a buck. They use the "pitbull" to peddle pups to naive buyers. I was one of those naive buyers too. I have a RE female myself..and two Gotty mixes as well. The difference between you and I, tiller, is I am am open-minded. I listened to people that knew more than myself. I began researching and I found that the folks in this forum actually knew what they were talking about. I have watched my AmBullies grow with my bulldogs and the difference is night and day. Don't get me wrong I love my pet bullies but don't see them entering any competitions in the future.


Amen madbood u get rep points from me great job! I like the way you put it


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

I think I got it now.


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

MADBood said:


> True. There are a few people here that I listen to but for the most part my research on the breed is not limited to a forum. I have read many books by great authors and I work with 6 dogs everyday. But I guess the writers of those books such as John and Louis Colby, Richard Stratton, Diane Jessup, etc...don't know what they are talking about either. You and your bully buddies spend lots of money with breeders so you think they are the ones to listen to. They got you sucker!!! I love that "Don't hate...just catch up" quote all those bully breeders live by. You are easily swayed. Because of gullable people like yourself...bully breeders will continue to come out of the woodworks and sell these overweight, unhealthy freaks of nature. They are fueled by dollar signs and have no idea what it takes to breed healthy and functional bulldogs.


Thats fine Madbood you keep on believing what you believe... and ill continue believing what i believe. end of convo!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

fair enough.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

tiller222818 said:


> So your dogs dont look like APBT???


My dogs are apbt they are also from different bloodlines than martys I believe lil. Bit is off jeep bloodlines where as mine are off sorrells and tnt ...the bloodlines themselves determines a lot of things. I would say that martys dogs are bred better than mine that is what good selective breedings can produce tiller. Marty flew one of his dogs to canada just to breed one of his dogs and u see the result lil bit was very well bred and that is something to be proud of. I love my dogs but they came from a byb and look good for coming off a bybs yard but they are no competition next to lil bit but guess what they are still some nice looking dogs now ember came off old fort kennels who's parents are champion and proven weight pullers. Other than that apbts will very slightly in apperance depending on the bloodline they are bred off of


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

SadieBlues, Lilbit is *Red boy/Jocko/tombstone/bolio* bred, the one I sent to Canada to be bred was Shenna and she produced AKA and Finale 

*Lilbits ped...*

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [206097] :: GAME-DOG'S LILBIT

*AKA and Finales Ped "littermates"...*

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [213156] :: GAME-DOG.COM'S A.K.A.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

That's a real bulldog there.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty said:


> SadieBlues, Lilbit is *Red boy/Jocko/tombstone/bolio* bred, the one I sent to Canada to be bred was Shenna and she produced AKA and Finale
> 
> *Lilbits ped...*
> 
> ...


Thanks Marty They are all beautiful apbt's I know you have a few AKA is the one who is heavy jeep thanks for sharing the peds very nice ...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty said:


> SadieBlues, Lilbit is *Red boy/Jocko/tombstone/bolio* bred, the one I sent to Canada to be bred was Shenna and she produced AKA and Finale
> 
> *Lilbits ped...*
> 
> ...


Marty If you don't mind me asking what is lil bit's and aka's conditioned weight? I wanna say 40-45 lbs but I don't know lil bit looks a tad smaller than aka Just curious what they weigh in that great of shape Thanks


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

SadieBlues said:


> Marty If you don't mind me asking what is lil bit's and aka's conditioned weight? I wanna say 40-45 lbs but I don't know lil bit looks a tad smaller than aka Just curious what they weigh in that great of shape Thanks


Your in the ball park with this post but I have other things to do right now...

Myspace List - Page 11 - Pit Bull Forums


----------

